# Moving to Spain from New Zealand



## abbyeh77 (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi everyone, 

Like many we are getting ready for a move to Spain within the next 12- 18 mths. We are on Brittish passports which makes things easier. Our family consists of my husband & I who are in our early 30's, our 5 year old daughter & my parents who are retired.

We are moving to Southern Spain & are open to hear any advice on the following;

1. I am in real estate & Property Mngt admin and my hubby is exp. in warehousing, forkhoists BUT of course we are open to ANY jobs. Is it worth getting our TFEL qualification to teach english? 

2. Where are the best areas to be inland from the Costas for reasonable driving times to areas that are more successful in finding employment. Where are the areas in Southern Spain for higher employment chances?

3. We are wanting to be rural but close to ex-pat areas, we want to have a property with an annex to hopefully be able to rent out in peak. What the popular ex-pat areas inland?

Any info appreciated re the above plus more if you can offer it.

Cheers, A.


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

1) Real Estate is in a MAJOR SLUMP right now. Warehousing - How's your Spanish? - TEFL cant hurt. Also be aware that salaries here are LOW. So low - my guess is you WILL NOT COPE ON ONE SALARY.

2) Unemployment in Southern Spain RIGHT NOW is about 20%. And seems set to stay as such or GROW during 2009.

Unless you have resources to allow you to live unemployed at least 12 months - I'd not recommend the move. Inland you'll find SPANISH a MUST. The multi-language zone fades out VERY fast indeed.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

abbyeh77 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Like many we are getting ready for a move to Spain within the next 12- 18 mths. We are on Brittish passports which makes things easier. Our family consists of my husband & I who are in our early 30's, our 5 year old daughter & my parents who are retired.
> 
> ...


TO TIP: If you're going to need employment to "live" here, then make sure you have jobs organised and secured BEFORE you come over!

Jo


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

abbyeh77 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Like many we are getting ready for a move to Spain within the next 12- 18 mths. We are on Brittish passports which makes things easier. Our family consists of my husband & I who are in our early 30's, our 5 year old daughter & my parents who are retired.
> 
> We are moving to Southern Spain



May I ask why are you moving to Southern Spain ?

Have you ever been to Andalucia ?

Can you speak Spanish ?

As Chris has already said, unemployment is high and unlees you own a business you will almost certainly need to speak Spanish to obtain decent employment.


Until you have answered the above I cannot possibly offer you any advice.

Regards, Dave


----------



## roset (Oct 27, 2008)

*We live in Christchurch and are relocating to Spain*

HI there. We have been living in NZ for 13 years and decided we would like to head back to Europe. Originally from the UK we do not plan to return there but go over to Spain. We have had two previous trips to Spain to investigate house prices, business opportunities and the economy. Spain is a mass of red tape but we believe the frustration worth it. The property market is in a slump right now and fantastic bargains can be found in regard to land, villas, apartments and businesses. However, there has been a grape and olive failiure this year and hence the immigrant workers and the poorer long-term resident immigrants are suffering. There has been a massive increase in burgularies and thefts with huge amount of damage being done to properties with people so desperate to steal anything to raise some money. The economic climate right now is terrible and spaniards are not taking their holidays and tourists have dropped off to a degree never experienced in Spanish history before. This has resulted in many businesses both for nationals and international peoples going bankrupt. After saying this, if you have enough money to get you through the next year and can afford 150-300000Euros to get a decent place to live mortgage free the move would pay off. I would not recommend you make the move without learning the language first. English is not so widely spoken as you would be lead to believe. You need to do a good intense year of the language before you even consider making the move. The banking system in Spain is considered one of the most expensive in the world and you pay a high price for the transfer of funds from overseas, so do your homework NOW. I must say we are rather intrigued to see someone else from NZ wanting to make the move we are making. I wish you every luck with it. We are about to go to Spain in 3 weeks for 3 months and when we come back to NZ everything should be in order and packed up ready to go for the final time!


----------



## roset (Oct 27, 2008)

*Moving to Spain*

Hi -I was planning to move to Alicante, but after visiting I have changed my mind and would prefer somewhere a little more green. I visited Andalucia briefly and quite liked it. I have basic Spanish language skills - I can order food, find my way, use public transport, order a room in a hotel etc.... I do not own my own business.



SunnySpain said:


> May I ask why are you moving to Southern Spain ?
> 
> Have you ever been to Andalucia ?
> 
> ...


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

roset said:


> Hi -I was planning to move to Alicante, but after visiting I have changed my mind and would prefer somewhere a little more green. I visited Andalucia briefly and quite liked it. I have basic Spanish language skills - I can order food, find my way, use public transport, order a room in a hotel etc.... I do not own my own business.


is Andalucia really greener than Alicante?


surely further south it's hotter & therefore not as green?


unless you mean less-developed?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Andalucia is huge tho!! I live in the southern part and no it is definately NOT green, inspite of last weeks rain!! Obvioulsy the further north you go, the cooler and wetter it gets. But I cant comment on where abouts it starts to get greener. I know that Northern Spain is green as there are folk on the forum who live up there

Jo xx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> Andalucia is huge tho!! I live in the southern part and no it is definately NOT green, inspite of last weeks rain!! Obvioulsy the further north you go, the cooler and wetter it gets. But I cant comment on where abouts it starts to get greener. I know that Northern Spain is green as there are folk on the forum who live up there
> 
> Jo xx


exactly!

it's really green here too - & we're oficially part of Alicante


so I was a bit confused


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

roset said:


> Hi -I was planning to move to Alicante, but after visiting I have changed my mind and would prefer somewhere a little more green. I visited Andalucia briefly and quite liked it. I have basic Spanish language skills - I can order food, find my way, use public transport, order a room in a hotel etc.... I do not own my own business.


Roset, your previous comments about expensive charges for transferring monies in from foreign accounts is out of date.

Although there are a few banks that still charge, many now receive funds free of charge, and the only receipts they charge for, strangely, are cheques being paid in.

If you want somwehere greener then consider the Northern Costa Blanca, although I wasnt aware that the Alicante area was particularly barren ...... what you see from the motorway isnt particularly pretty, but away from there its not so bad


----------



## Estepona Phil (Sep 22, 2009)

If you have a year's worth of savings and are single-minded, why not? There are web businesses that you can run from anywhere if you're that way inclined. As people say though, get the language nailed the second you arrive. As Morrissey once sang, "Life is hard enough when you belong here..."


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Estepona Phil said:


> If you have a year's worth of savings and are single-minded, why not? There are web businesses that you can run from anywhere if you're that way inclined. As people say though, get the language nailed the second you arrive. As Morrissey once sang, "Life is hard enough when you belong here..."


Phil ...... 6,34 am !!!!! dont you go to bed ? or do you just get up early! ! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## Hombre (Sep 10, 2009)

Suenneil said:


> Phil ...... 6,34 am !!!!! dont you go to bed ? or do you just get up early! ! ! ! ! ! !


I have the same problem, can't sleep more than 6 hours a night. If I go to bed at midnight...like last night, then I'm up at 6am. Go at 1am...up at 7am. It's a curse. I go to bed and all the neighbours are asleep. I get up and they are still asleep !!!!:confused2:


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Hombre said:


> I have the same problem, can't sleep more than 6 hours a night. If I go to bed at midnight...like last night, then I'm up at 6am. Go at 1am...up at 7am. It's a curse. I go to bed and all the neighbours are asleep. I get up and they are still asleep !!!!:confused2:


If its a curse - and it involves nightime .... maybe youre a werewolf ??? that would explain a lot!

Poor Mrs Hombre!

Sue


----------



## Hombre (Sep 10, 2009)

Suenneil said:


> If its a curse - and it involves nightime .... maybe youre a werewolf ??? that would explain a lot!
> 
> Poor Mrs Hombre!
> 
> Sue


Poor Mrs Hombre ?????????????....it's me that can't sleep !! she sleeps for England ! But , then again...I don't get to see her till lunchtime:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

"The banking system in Spain is considered one of the most expensive in the world and you pay a high price for the transfer of funds from overseas, so do your homework NOW."

...absolutely agree with Strav 100%. NO idea "who" considers it expensive. Totally bemused.

Strav and I have 15 years here between us with hundreds of transfers. 

A lot of the rest is opinions - I wish you every success and I am delighted to see you are determined to master the language. RESPECT!


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Estepona Phil said:


> As Morrissey once sang, "Life is hard enough when you belong here..."


Did he? Great quote. Do you know what song it was? Thanks


----------

